
AMD GPU hijacked to sneak and transmit PC data over radio waves - sizzle
https://www.techradar.com/news/amd-gpu-turned-into-zombie-by-security-boffins-to-siphon-data-from-air-gapped-pc
======
d33lio
I've always been curious how practical this method of extraction "really" is
given an actual "target pc".

The NSA likely has technologies that allow them to "observe" signals without
even having to use malware to transmit them via mosfets in a GPU. A security
researcher Michael Ossman (developer of the Hack RF) was able to develop tech
to read data from a VGA cable at distance, I'd be terrified to see what the
NSA / DARPA has developed relative to this technique.

[https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/bmjpj3/michael-ossmann-
an...](https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/bmjpj3/michael-ossmann-and-the-nsa-
playset)

